# Neck/shoulder addicted ratties



## Ratbutler (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey! I am new to This forum and this will be my first post.

1 month ago i got my 2 female rats, cheddar and angus ( i love cheeseburgers )

Everyday i take them both out for about an hour or longer on my bed when i watch a movie or something.

The first couple times they would just explore and play and sometimes come to me walk over me etcetera.

Now after ive introduced my shoulder to them a couple days ago, they now only want to sit and chill on my shoulders, neck and also head haha.

With constantly i mean 30 minutes then they roam around for a bit and climb back up for another long while.

Should I be worried? 
They are female rats so shouldnt they be less cudly?

What should i do?
Kind regards,
Rat butler


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

On the contrary, it's fantastic that they enjoy spending time lazing around with you. Although its true that females are more energetic, they do have their own personalities. If you want, it would be great to add a few foraging toys to your bed or do some trick training to keep them busy and enriched.


----------



## Ratbutler (Sep 19, 2020)

Great! ill try get or make some foraging toys for them. 
Only one of them takes treats outside the cage tho so ill try to teach her how to spin  

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

One of my girls has always loved hanging out on my shoulder. One of her favorite games (I have a small play area on top of their cage) is to run from one side of the top and take a flying leap onto my shoulder. She'll look around a bit, and then run down to the top of the cage again. And start all over again.

My other girl I've only had for a month or so, and up until today, she was afraid to go up to my shoulder. Just today, when I had her on my bed ... she started going up there and hanging out. I think she's starting to like it, as well - although I doubt she'll ever be an energetic about it as my first.

Rats like high places .... so if yours likes your shoulder, it's because they feel safe there.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

You don't know how many people dream of a shoulder rat. If I were you, I'd embrace it because it could be a passing fancy. I currently have a hairless boy who loves to sit on my lap (not snuggly as he is busy cleaning or exploring) and also likes to ride on my shoulder. He is now comfortable enough that I can take him to PetSmart or Petco for a stroll. All of my rats like to interact with me which is cl. Over the years I have found that different rats will have different habits and some are temporary and others are there for their lifetime. Lastly, all the stereotypes of male vs female personalities have never been true in my mischief. I switched from boys to girls because of the laid back rumor and I have found that these boys are just as zoomie as the girls. I just learned to adapt to them.


----------



## Ratbutler (Sep 19, 2020)

I guess i am Lucky then haha.

I did some experimenting with sitting, and laying down positions.
No matter how i am positioned they will find a way to climb on me and chill.
Strange thing is i have not actually used treats or anything to get them on my shoulder, just some petting,cuddling and a whispered "good job, you are safe with me".

Also they are not litter trained and they have never peed or pooped on me or my bed, these 2 are the most unique and strange rats ive ever had.

I also used to have boys and i am actually preffering females now.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## crados rat mom (Feb 17, 2021)

Ratbutler said:


> Hey! I am new to This forum and this will be my first post.
> 
> 1 month ago i got my 2 female rats, cheddar and angus ( i love cheeseburgers )
> 
> ...


no some female rats get couldly as they age and it mean that they trust you very much and the thing were males are more couldy than females is alie it depends on the rat what age are your girls?


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

crados rat mom said:


> no some female rats get couldly as they age and it mean that they trust you very much and the thing were males are more couldy than females is alie it depends on the rat what age are your girls?



Did you mean "Cuddly"?

And I don't think anyone lied .. people simply respond from their own perspective. Also, there are some noted differences between the two genders .... doesn't mean *all* female rats are more active, it mean the majority of them are. 
And yes, it very well could be that in your experience, your female rats weren't as active as people say.


----------



## crados rat mom (Feb 17, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> Did you mean "Cuddly"?
> 
> And I don't think anyone lied .. people simply respond from their own perspective. Also, there are some noted differences between the two genders .... doesn't mean *all* female rats are more active, it mean the majority of them are.
> And yes, it very well could be that in your experience, your female rats weren't as active as people say.


yes i ment cuddly


----------

